# Eye of round Pastrami, mucho q-view!!



## SmokinAl (Feb 21, 2016)

I was at Sam's a couple of weeks ago looking for some salmon to make lox. They really didn't have any that looked good so while looking around I found a 5# eye of round, Angus choice. I have been wanting to make pastrami with a round roast for some time. I grabbed it. No trimming necessary. I injected it with as much brine as it would hold, then into a bag with the rest of the brine for 12 days. This is the brine I used.

1 gal water

1/3 cup pickling salt

1/3 cup raw sugar

2 TBS cure #1

1/3 cup pickling spices

2 bay leaves

1/8 cup granulated garlic

Into a plastic bag & into the fridge. Here it is after 12 days.













2-19-16 1.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Feb 21, 2016


















2-19-16 2.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Feb 21, 2016






Next into an ice water bath for 4 hours.













2-19-16 3.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Feb 21, 2016


















2-19-16 4.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Feb 21, 2016






Dry it off & coat with mustard.













2-19-16 6.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Feb 21, 2016


















2-19-16 7.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Feb 21, 2016






Then black pepper, and wrap in plastic wrap, and into the fridge overnight.













2-19-16 8.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Feb 21, 2016


















2-19-16 9.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Feb 21, 2016


















2-19-16 10.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Feb 21, 2016






Out of the fridge in the morning, ready for the smoker. Using the Smoke Vault with hickory and oak, lava rock & water in the water pan.













2-19-16 11.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Feb 21, 2016


















2-19-16 12.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Feb 21, 2016


















2-19-16 13.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Feb 21, 2016






It took about 4 hours to get to 145 IT. Rested it for a couple of hours.













2-19-16 14.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Feb 21, 2016






Then had to cut into it for some Reuben sandwiches.













2-19-16 15.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Feb 21, 2016


















2-19-16 16.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Feb 21, 2016






Judy made some homemade rye bread, and it's just out of the oven.













RB 2-20-16 9.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Feb 21, 2016






Took about half a loaf & split it in half & buttered the insides. Sliced up some pastrami.













2-19-16 17.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Feb 21, 2016


















2-19-16 18.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Feb 21, 2016






And started to build a sandwich for the flat top. First the pastrami, then the kraut.













2-19-16 19.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Feb 21, 2016


















2-19-16 20.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Feb 21, 2016






Finally the Swiss cheese, then the top piece of rye.













2-19-16 21.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Feb 21, 2016


















2-19-16 22.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Feb 21, 2016






Put a cover over it to get the inside hot. When the bottom is getting brown time to flip it.













2-19-16 23.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Feb 21, 2016


















2-19-16 24.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Feb 21, 2016






All flipped! LOOKS LIKE AN  ANGRY DOG WITH IT"S TONGUE HANGING OUT!!













2-19-16 25.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Feb 21, 2016






Here it LOOKS LIKE A GATOR AFTER THE THERM!!













2-19-16 26.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Feb 21, 2016






Yep ready to get the therm!!













2-19-16 27.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Feb 21, 2016






Now to make the Thousand Island dressing.













2-19-16 28.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Feb 21, 2016


















2-19-16 29.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Feb 21, 2016






I wish I could say I had a bunch of photo's of me cutting it up, but just as I pulled it off the grill a couple of friends showed up (I think they smelled the smoke)

I cut it into 4 pieces & they all grabbed a piece before I could get the camera out of my pocket.

I have one shot of what they left for me. Nice slice, with dressing & homemade dill pickles.













2-19-16 30.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Feb 21, 2016






The flavor was very good, the meat was extremely tender. I would definitely do this again.

It's going to be a hard choice next time between brisket & eye of round for pastrami.

Maybe I should just get another freezer & do both!

Thanks for looking!

Al


----------



## worktogthr (Feb 21, 2016)

Wow Al!  That's looks like some great pastrami and a ridiculously good looking sandwich.  It's so great how smoked meat and the griddle work hand in hand.  I have some short rib pastrami Vaccuum packed in the freezer... I'm going to have to griddle up a nice Reuben!  Points!!!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 21, 2016)

worktogthr said:


> Wow Al! That's looks like some great pastrami and a ridiculously good looking sandwich. It's so great how smoked meat and the griddle work hand in hand. I have some short rib pastrami Vaccuum packed in the freezer... I'm going to have to griddle up a nice Reuben! Points!!!!


Thanks Man!

It seems like I'm looking for ways to use the flat top, and your right they do go hand & hand.

Thank you for the point too!!

Al


----------



## mowin (Feb 21, 2016)

That looks great.. Question, did you take it to a lower IT because its a tender cut compared to a brisket flat? 
Most post's I read there taking the flat to 160* then steaming to around 200*


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 21, 2016)

mowin said:


> That looks great.. Question, did you take it to a lower IT because its a tender cut compared to a brisket flat?
> Most post's I read there taking the flat to 160* then steaming to around 200*


Yes, an eye of round is like a prime rib or sirloin tip, if I didn't cure it & I just smoked it for roast beef sandwiches I probably would have pulled it off at 125-130. 

But since it was cured I let it go a little longer, but no more than 145.

Your right if this was a brisket pastrami, then I would have taken it to 195-200 IT.

Al


----------



## graniteman (Feb 21, 2016)

Got to have some, my taste buds are going crazy just thinking of biting into that sandwich.   Super job


----------



## mowin (Feb 21, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> Yes, an eye of round is like a prime rib or sirloin tip, if I didn't cure it & I just smoked it for roast beef sandwiches I probably would have pulled it off at 125-130.
> But since it was cured I let it go a little longer, but no more than 145.
> Your right if this was a brisket pastrami, then I would have taken it to 195-200 IT.
> 
> Al



Makes sense.  Thanks for the info..Thumbs Up


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 21, 2016)

graniteman said:


> Got to have some, my taste buds are going crazy just thinking of biting into that sandwich.   Super job


Thanks Dave!

I sent you the recipe.

Al


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 21, 2016)

Central Fla. where would that be I'll be coming down 95 to 10 to 301 then cross over to 75 on my way to Sarasota will I be close enough for a sandwich? My luck probably not but I will definitely try the recipe. I was at a wild life dinner at the local American Legion on Friday evening and the had some great deer pastrami. Nice job Al.


----------



## rkjjworld (Feb 21, 2016)

I'm very new at smoking so I'm sorry if this seems like a dumb question.  How is it that you leave meat in the fridge for 12 days without it going bad? Is it the brine? Do you trim anything off before cooking?  Sorry I feel silly for asking but that looks amazing and would love to try something like that...just can't seem to get past that college 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





y class and the nasty things that grow!


----------



## smokin phil (Feb 21, 2016)

.


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 21, 2016)

Wow.   Looks great.

Recipe for the 1000 island dressing?


----------



## bdskelly (Feb 22, 2016)

Awesome post!.  point. b


----------



## mowin (Feb 22, 2016)

rkjjworld said:


> I'm very new at smoking so I'm sorry if this seems like a dumb question.  How is it that you leave meat in the fridge for 12 days without it going bad? Is it the brine? Do you trim anything off before cooking?  Sorry I feel silly for asking but that looks amazing and would love to try something like that...just can't seem to get past that college
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Only dumb question is one thats not asked. It's the cure#1 used in the brine that keeps the meat from going bad. It needs that length of time in the brine to completely cure the meat.
Lots of info on curing.  Use the search feature on the top of the page, and you can find all kinds of great info on curing.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 22, 2016)

rkjjworld said:


> I'm very new at smoking so I'm sorry if this seems like a dumb question.  How is it that you leave meat in the fridge for 12 days without it going bad? Is it the brine? Do you trim anything off before cooking?  Sorry I feel silly for asking but that looks amazing and would love to try something like that...just can't seem to get past that college


This is a little more than what you are asking for but...

Think about the hundreds of years before refrigeration? You slaughter the families 1500 pound Steer. You can only eat Fresh Beef for a couple weeks, then what? Enter Salt, Smoke and later Cure with Nitrate/Nitrite. Coat the meat in salt, or soak in a Brine, to kill initial Bacteria then a long rest to remove some moisture to further inhibit any new bacterial growth then get the added preservative benefits and flavor of Smoke and now the remaining hundreds of pounds of meat lasts the year rather than a few weeks all without refrigeration. 

Yes this is a very basic description of one preservation method and in this case we are really only are after flavor rather than long preservation but describes how to keep meat edible past the 4-5 days it takes for a Beef Roast to get funky in the refer...JJ


----------



## jetsknicks1 (Feb 22, 2016)

Awesome job, that looks amazing. :points:


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 22, 2016)

rkjjworld said:


> I'm very new at smoking so I'm sorry if this seems like a dumb question.  How is it that you leave meat in the fridge for 12 days without it going bad? Is it the brine? Do you trim anything off before cooking?  Sorry I feel silly for asking but that looks amazing and would love to try something like that...just can't seem to get past that college


The meat is being cured with Cure#1. All the pathogens are killed in the curing process, nothing left to spoil the meat.

Al


Smokin Phil said:


> Noooice!!!!!!


Thanks Phil!

Thanks for the point!

Al


c farmer said:


> Wow. Looks great.
> 
> Recipe for the 1000 island dressing?


Thank-you!

1/2 cup mayo, 1/2 cup ketchup, 1/4 cup dill pickles diced, 1/2 TB Apple cider vinegar, 2 tsp sugar, 1 TB minced garlic, S&P to taste

Thanks for the point!

Al


BDSkelly said:


> Awesome post!.  point. b


Thanks B!

Thanks for the point too!


Chef JimmyJ said:


> This is a little more than what you are asking for but...
> 
> Think about the hundreds of years before refrigeration? You slaughter the families 1500 pound Steer. You can only eat Fresh Beef for a couple weeks, then what? Enter Salt, Smoke and later Cure with Nitrate/Nitrite. Coat the meat in salt, or soak in a Brine, to kill initial Bacteria then a long rest to remove some moisture to further inhibit any new bacterial growth then get the added preservative benefits and flavor of Smoke and now the remaining hundreds of pounds of meat lasts the year rather than a few weeks all without refrigeration.
> 
> Yes this is a very basic description of one preservation method and in this case we are really only are after flavor rather than long preservation but describes how to keep meat edible past the 4-5 days it takes for a Beef Roast to get funky in the refer...JJ





Jetsknicks1 said:


> Awesome job, that looks amazing.


Thanks Buddy!

Thanks for the point too!

Al


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 22, 2016)

HalfSmoked said:


> Central Fla. where would that be I'll be coming down 95 to 10 to 301 then cross over to 75 on my way to Sarasota will I be close enough for a sandwich? My luck probably not but I will definitely try the recipe. I was at a wild life dinner at the local American Legion on Friday evening and the had some great deer pastrami. Nice job Al.


Your going to be about 1 hour north of me on I-4. 

I'll leave the light on!

Thanks for the point!

Al


----------



## dstar26t (Feb 22, 2016)

Al,

That pastrami looks incredible, nice work.  The cure made it all the way to the center without injecting?  Looks like it was 4-5" thick?

Nate


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 22, 2016)

dstar26t said:


> Al,
> 
> That pastrami looks incredible, nice work.  The cure made it all the way to the center without injecting?  Looks like it was 4-5" thick?
> 
> Nate


Thank-you!

I injected it & pumped as much brine inside that it would hold.

Then into the bag with the rest of the brine.

I probably should go back and change that in the original post.

Al


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 22, 2016)

Looks fantastic Al!

One question though you specify 2 TBS cure #1 instead of 1 TBS per Pop's recipe, is there a reason why?


----------



## tropics (Feb 22, 2016)

That is one fine looking meal Buddy and to think I am smoking a bone right now Drooling.Points

Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 22, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks fantastic Al!
> 
> One question though you specify 2 TBS cure #1 instead of 1 TBS per Pop's recipe, is there a reason why?


Thanks Case!

Yes, according to the USDA you are allowed 5 TBS per gallon and I think Pops is just a little weak, I use 2 and sometimes 3 if I'm in a hurry to get it cured.

Still safe.

Al


tropics said:


> That is one fine looking meal Buddy and to think I am smoking a bone right now Drooling.Points
> 
> Richie


Thanks Richie,

Whatever your smoking, I bet it will be great. 

Thanks for the point Buddy!

Al


----------



## daveomak (Feb 22, 2016)

WOWZERS !!!!  Great strami sammi....


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 22, 2016)

DaveOmak said:


> WOWZERS !!!!  Great strami sammi....


Thanks Dave!

Thank you for the point!!

Al


----------



## hammer77 (Jul 19, 2016)

Al,

Your killing me! Awhile back I made your Perfect Ribs, and they were the best ribs I ever turned out. Then today reading through a thread you posted on in your signature I noticed your link to the Garlic Dill Pickles. Oddly enough just the other day I was thinking of some homemade pickles made by nice old farmers wife in the North of the Mitt (Michigan), then I seen that. I am so going to do those very soon.

Then I see this fine how to for some Pastrami. When I seen Reuben's mentioned I am sold. will start this next week.

My question Sir! Could you please share the recipe for Mrs. Judy's Rye bread that looks wonderful?


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 19, 2016)

Hammer77 said:


> Al,
> 
> Your killing me! Awhile back I made your Perfect Ribs, and they were the best ribs I ever turned out. Then today reading through a thread you posted on in your signature I noticed your link to the Garlic Dill Pickles. Oddly enough just the other day I was thinking of some homemade pickles made by nice old farmers wife in the North of the Mitt (Michigan), then I seen that. I am so going to do those very soon.
> 
> ...


Here's the recipe she uses.

Real NY Jewish Rye Bread

Ingredients

·        2 cups unbleached bread flour (such as King Arthur(R))

·        1 cup dark rye flour

·        3 tablespoons dry potato flakes

·        2 tablespoons caraway seeds

·        1 1/2 tablespoons demerara sugar (raw sugar)

·        2 1/2 teaspoons instant yeast

·        1 1/2 teaspoons sea salt

·        1 cup warm water

·        1/4 cup canola oil

·        1/4 cup sour pickle juice

Directions

1.        Place bread flour, rye flour, potato flakes, caraway seeds, demarara sugar, yeast, and sea salt in the bowl of a large stand mixer. Turn mixer to low and thoroughly mix dry ingredients. Beat warm water, canola oil, and pickle juice into dry ingredients. Fit dough hook onto mixer and beat until dough is rough and shaggy-looking.

2.        Cover bowl with plastic wrap and let rest for exactly 30 minutes. Remove plastic wrap and knead dough in stand mixer with dough hook until smooth, firm, and only slightly sticky, 6 to 8 minutes. Turn dough onto a floured work surface and knead until smooth, 1 to 2 more minutes.

3.        Form dough into a ball, place dough into an oiled bowl, and turn dough around several times in bowl to coat with oil. Cover the bowl with plastic wrap, set into a warm place, and let rise until nearly double, about 1 hour.

4.        Grease a 5x9-inch loaf pan. Turn dough onto a lightly oiled surface, shape into a log, and place into prepared loaf pan. Cover with a cloth kitchen towel and let rise until top of dough has risen slightly over top of pan, 60 to 90 minutes.

5.        Place rack in middle of oven and preheat oven to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C).

6.        Bake loaf until golden brown and cooked through, about 35 minutes. The internal temperature of the bread should be 190 degrees F (90 degrees C). If loaf browns too quickly, cover loosely with a tent of aluminum foil with shiny side out. Remove from pan and cool on wire rack.


----------



## hammer77 (Jul 19, 2016)

That is great! Big thanks!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 19, 2016)

Hammer77 said:


> That is great! Big thanks!
> [/quote
> 
> Let me know how it turns out!
> ...


----------



## pitbulmom (Jul 19, 2016)

Al. 

You gotta stop doing such awesome stuff! I could taste that sandwich! You are torturing me!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 20, 2016)

PitBulMom said:


> Al.
> You gotta stop doing such awesome stuff! I could taste that sandwich! You are torturing me! :yahoo: :points: :yahoo:
> 
> :drool:




Thanks Mom!

I appreciate the kind words and the point!

Al


----------



## redheelerdog (Jul 20, 2016)

Dang it Al...













THAT-Is-Out-Of-Bounds.jpg



__ redheelerdog
__ Jul 4, 2016


----------



## sauced (Jul 20, 2016)

Al.....looks super delicious and Judy's homemade rye is the ultimate!!

Thanks, this is yet another item I have to add to my list!!!

Points!!


----------



## sqwib (Jul 20, 2016)

OH  MY   GOD!

Dam Al, you nailed that one, simply fantastic

This pic threw me over the edge.













2-19-16 15.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Feb 21, 2016






Then I got up off the floor and saw this......













2-19-16 25.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Feb 21, 2016






I woke up in the emergency room, I was told that I passed out and had slobber all over my workstation and face, everyone thought it was an animal attack, but we know better.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 20, 2016)

redheelerdog said:


> Dang it Al...
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Sauced said:


> Al.....looks super delicious and Judy's homemade rye is the ultimate!!
> Thanks, this is yet another item I have to add to my list!!!
> 
> Points!!
> :points:






SQWIB said:


> OH  MY   GOD!
> 
> Dam Al, you nailed that one, simply fantastic
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot guys!

I really appreciate the kind words and humor!

Al


----------



## hammer77 (Jul 20, 2016)

I will let you know. I am sure under your expert tutelage it will be hard to mess up! I got a lot on my plate right now, well that's what I am working on. Making my first batch of Kielbasa starting Friday morning, then going to be smoking it over the weekend. Some Porterhouse for the grill, and going top do a batch of those Garlic Dill's! So next week I will put a Round in the mix and let you know in about 2 weeks or so. Thanks again Al.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 20, 2016)

Hammer77 said:


> I will let you know. I am sure under your expert tutelage it will be hard to mess up! I got a lot on my plate right now, well that's what I am working on. Making my first batch of Kielbasa starting Friday morning, then going to be smoking it over the weekend. Some Porterhouse for the grill, and going top do a batch of those Garlic Dill's! So next week I will put a Round in the mix and let you know in about 2 weeks or so. Thanks again Al.



Your welcome!

Sounds to me like your gonna have a whole lotta fun!

Al


----------



## smokestack32 (Jul 20, 2016)

Wow!! :drool That looks amazing! I'm definately trying this out.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 20, 2016)

smokestack32 said:


> Wow!! :drool That looks amazing! I'm definately trying this out.



Let me know how you do.

Al


----------



## hammer77 (Jul 23, 2016)

SmokinAl,

Well, I decided to load my plate. I got the Kielbasa stuffed Friday morning, made a batch of those Garlic Dills everyone is raving about. Can't wait for them! And even though I said I had to put this off till next week. Look what called out to me at the store Friday morning.













20160723_015731_resized.jpg



__ hammer77
__ Jul 23, 2016






So while I am smoking the Kielbasa I am going to be prepping this. In your first post you said no trimming was needed, but did not post a picture of the Round before the injection and brine. The one I have here looks to have a decent amount of fat all the way around. Is that how it is suppose to be?  Do I need to trim, or just party on? Please let me know.

Still got the Porterhouse for the grill this weekend, but that's a nonissue!

Thanks Al

Dave


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 23, 2016)

Hammer77 said:


> SmokinAl,
> 
> Well, I decided to load my plate. I got the Kielbasa stuffed Friday morning, made a batch of those Garlic Dills everyone is raving about. Can't wait for them! And even though I said I had to put this off till next week. Look what called out to me at the store Friday morning.
> 
> ...


I would definitely trim most of the fat off. It will not be in the smoker long enough to render that fat. Look at the one I used, it came that way, already trimmed.

Al


----------



## stovebolt (Jul 23, 2016)

That's some fine looking pastrami, Al. Making me want to do the same.

  Point for you.

Chuck


----------



## hammer77 (Jul 23, 2016)

Will do Al! Yea yours after the brine shot looked pretty neat. I never done this so didn't know. Thanks Bro will keep you posted!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 23, 2016)

No problem Hammer!

Good luck!

Al


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jul 23, 2016)

Beautiful AL.   Simply beautiful.  And that Sammie...now that's my idea of a Sammie.   Afraid I'll have to pass on the 1000 Island dressing-- maybe just add some spicey mustard.

POINTS for a great job.

Gary


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 24, 2016)

GaryHibbert said:


> Beautiful AL. Simply beautiful. And that Sammie...now that's my idea of a Sammie. Afraid I'll have to pass on the 1000 Island dressing-- maybe just add some spicey mustard.
> 
> POINTS for a great job.
> 
> Gary


Thanks Gary!

I like the spicy brown mustard too.

Butter on one piece of bread & Grey Poupon on the other.

Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 26, 2016)

I don't know how I missed this one for so long, but it looks Great !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Looks Mighty Tasty Al !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





----
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





And another Great Sammy!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Sorry I'm so late!!

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 26, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> I don't know how I missed this one for so long, but it looks Great !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey no problem Bear, I new you would find it sooner or later.

We do like our sammies, don't we!

Thanks for the point, Buddy!

Al


----------



## pm0084 (Jul 27, 2016)

> Great looking Sammies...very inspiring.


----------



## idahopz (Jul 27, 2016)

Al, that is a great photo story from start to finish - everything looks perfect!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 27, 2016)

pm0084 said:


>





IdahoPZ said:


> Al, that is a great photo story from start to finish - everything looks perfect!


Thanks a lot fellas!

Appreciate the points too!

Al


----------



## poopypuss (Mar 4, 2017)

Looks like I'm going to stopping at Costco on Sunday to pick up an Eye Roast.

I don't believe I missed this when it was first put up.

The good thing about a 2 week cure, is Sauerkraut only takes 7 days to make from scratch!


----------



## daveomak (Mar 4, 2017)

May I suggest slicing the  round roast lengthwise to make it about 1.5 - 2" thick...  It will cure much faster, and more thoroughly...  Take on the spices more thoroughly also....  take on smoke better...    All around a mobetta deal...


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 5, 2017)

DaveOmak said:


> May I suggest slicing the  round roast lengthwise to make it about 1.5 - 2" thick...  It will cure much faster, and more thoroughly...  Take on the spices more thoroughly also....  take on smoke better...    All around a mobetta deal...


I may try that the next time.

Thanks Dave!

Al


----------



## Braz (Oct 9, 2017)

Thanks for this recipe Al.

My local Meijer store had eye of round on sale for $2.49# Saturday so I grabbed one, trimmed it yesterday and put it in the brine/cure. I added some thyme, cloves and pepper to Al's recipe above and followed Dave's suggestion to split the meat lengthwise since I don't have an injector. I haven't decided on the rub yet but there is one floating around the interwebs that allegedly mimics the Katz Deli recipe that I may try.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 9, 2017)

Sounds real good!
Let us know how it turns out!
Al


----------



## tjdcorona (Oct 15, 2017)

Im going to start this today - I will let you know how it turns out


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 16, 2017)

tjdcorona said:


> Im going to start this today - I will let you know how it turns out



That's great Man!
Good luck!
Al


----------



## mike johnson (Oct 16, 2017)

Looks Great and love the Q-View !!


----------



## 30" Jim (Feb 22, 2018)

Al,
I realize that this is an old thread but I am new to the forum and smoking. I am following your recipe to make my 1st pastrami. The 2.7 # eye has been in the cure for 7 days and I noticed that the ziplock bag has puffed up. Is that normal?


----------



## daveomak (Feb 22, 2018)

Check the temperature of your fridge..  it should be 36-38 deg. F...   Sounds like it's too warm....   Dave


----------



## hooked on smoke (Feb 22, 2018)

Wow,
That looks amazing! I will definitely be giving this a whirl pretty soon.
Thank you for the great write up Al.


----------



## 30" Jim (Feb 22, 2018)

Good call on something to check.
I am running between 37 and 39.
I have read in other places that the safe range is 36 to 40.
I wouldn't think that temp is off enough to cause a problem!


----------



## daveomak (Feb 22, 2018)

PERFECT...


----------



## wanna-be-smoker (Feb 22, 2018)

looks great Al


A lot of stuff goes from my cooker right to my flat top


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 23, 2018)

30" Jim said:


> Al,
> I realize that this is an old thread but I am new to the forum and smoking. I am following your recipe to make my 1st pastrami. The 2.7 # eye has been in the cure for 7 days and I noticed that the ziplock bag has puffed up. Is that normal?



Are you using a wet brine?
If you look at my zip lock bag, it is filled & tied so no air can get in.
I don't see how it could swell up without breaking.
Al


----------



## 30" Jim (Feb 23, 2018)

Yes, I am using the same brine that you used. I do have a little air trapped in the bag. It is not like the bag is blowing up. There is just a slight puffiness to the bag. I think I have found the answer. A few days back, I reoriented the bag in the bowl to get more brine above the meat. I must have changed the bag volume putting a slight amount of pressure on the air in the bag,
Just nervous on my first attempt.


----------



## 30" Jim (Feb 23, 2018)

I tried to post a picture but I can't figure out the process


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 23, 2018)

As long as the meat is fully submerged in the brine, your OK.
Al


----------



## 30" Jim (Feb 23, 2018)

Thanks


----------



## Easy E (Mar 22, 2019)

Hi SmokinAl, this is my first post. I've just made your recipe for round pastrami last night.  Omg, everyone loves it. My family is mad im taking the rest to share with friends this weekend. Thanks for the goodness!


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 23, 2019)

Easy E said:


> Hi SmokinAl, this is my first post. I've just made your recipe for round pastrami last night.  Omg, everyone loves it. My family is mad im taking the rest to share with friends this weekend. Thanks for the goodness!
> View attachment 391037



Your very welcome!
Your pastrami looks fantastic!
I'm glad it was such a hit!!
Al


----------



## 30" Jim (Mar 27, 2019)

I have done 10 or more of Al's Pastrami's and they are always a big hit. I started using a 50/50 mix of hickory and cherry and most like it better than straight hickory.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 27, 2019)

30" Jim said:


> I have done 10 or more of Al's Pastrami's and they are always a big hit. I started using a 50/50 mix of hickory and cherry and most like it better than straight hickory.



That is real good to hear Jim!
I'm happy that you like the pastrami & that you have tweaked it a bit to suit your own tastes.
Now you have your own pastrami recipe!!
Al


----------



## civilsmoker (Mar 28, 2019)

Just saw this Al! Very Nice!

Oh by the way love the table top temp gauge.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 29, 2019)

civilsmoker said:


> Just saw this Al! Very Nice!
> 
> Oh by the way love the table top temp gauge.



Thank-you Sir!!!
Al


----------



## Mario Trettenero (Sep 13, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> Thank-you Sir!!!
> Al


Great looking pastrami Al!! thank you for the post and the tutorial. I currently have 30 lbs of eye of round curing, it’ll go into the smokehouse next weekend but I was wondering how I should package the finished product. Would you slice it all up and vacuum pack it and then freeze or would you leave it in whole chunks and vacuum pack and freeze and slice when needed. I’m not sure how to proceed with the longterm storage of the pastrami. Thanks in advance Al  - love learning and experimenting from your and other members posts oh by the way I also currently have 40 lbs of pork belly curing which I will cold smoke, slice and vacuum pack. First time doing bacon and pastrami can’t wait to see how it turns out.

Mario


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 14, 2019)

Mario Trettenero said:


> Great looking pastrami Al!! thank you for the post and the tutorial. I currently have 30 lbs of eye of round curing, it’ll go into the smokehouse next weekend but I was wondering how I should package the finished product. Would you slice it all up and vacuum pack it and then freeze or would you leave it in whole chunks and vacuum pack and freeze and slice when needed. I’m not sure how to proceed with the longterm storage of the pastrami. Thanks in advance Al  - love learning and experimenting from your and other members posts oh by the way I also currently have 40 lbs of pork belly curing which I will cold smoke, slice and vacuum pack. First time doing bacon and pastrami can’t wait to see how it turns out.
> 
> Mario



I always slice it first, then vac pack & freeze it. That way you only need to clean the slicer one time, and as long as it's vac packed it will last for ever in the freezer. Then when thawed it tastes just like you just made it.
Al


----------



## Mario Trettenero (Sep 14, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> Thank-you Sir!!!
> Al





SmokinAl said:


> I always slice it first, then vac pack & freeze it. That way you only need to clean the slicer one time, and as long as it's vac packed it will last for ever in the freezer. Then when thawed it tastes just like you just made it.
> Al


Thanks Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 14, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> I always slice it first, then vac pack & freeze it. That way you only need to clean the slicer one time, and as long as it's vac packed it will last for ever in the freezer. Then when thawed it tastes just like you just made it.
> Al




Ditto with what Al said:
Any time I use my slicer for anything I'm saving, I get all the slicing done at once so Mrs Bear only has to wash the parts & Slicer once. Then Seal & Freeze.

Bear


----------



## Mario Trettenero (Sep 14, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> Ditto with what Al said:
> Any time I use my slicer for anything I'm saving, I get all the slicing done at once so Mrs Bear only has to wash the parts & Slicer once. Then Seal & Freeze.
> 
> Bear


Thanks Bear


----------



## nanuk (Sep 16, 2019)

thanks Al

a great product and a great writeup.

worthy of trying to recreate!


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 17, 2019)

nanuk said:


> thanks Al
> 
> a great product and a great writeup.
> 
> worthy of trying to recreate!



Let us know how it comes out!
Al


----------



## Robert H (Dec 6, 2020)

Hi Al
I was searching around for a eye round pastrami recipe and found yours, so I decided to give it a go. I had picked up a couple whole eye round roasts last week and had to either get em in the freezer or cook or braseaola. Pastrami won the battle. I wont bore anyone with the trimming pics but I put em both into a five gallon pail and used your recipe, altering for  3 gallons of liquid. Will share the results in a couple of weeks.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 7, 2020)

Robert H said:


> Hi Al
> I was searching around for a eye round pastrami recipe and found yours, so I decided to give it a go. I had picked up a couple whole eye round roasts last week and had to either get em in the freezer or cook or braseaola. Pastrami won the battle. I wont bore anyone with the trimming pics but I put em both into a five gallon pail and used your recipe, altering for  3 gallons of liquid. Will share the results in a couple of weeks.
> 
> 
> ...



Good luck, it looks like a good start!
Al


----------



## BB-que (Dec 7, 2020)

Looks awesome Al, it’s a process but man it’s worth it after a couple weeks!


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 7, 2020)

BB-que said:


> Looks awesome Al, it’s a process but man it’s worth it after a couple weeks!



You got that right my friend, it is well worth the trouble & the wait!
Al


----------



## hoity toit (Dec 8, 2020)

Your pastrami always good. You taught me how a couple years ago and I dearly appreciate it. I think the mustard is what does the magic ! I started using horseradish mustard . Great job once again Al..

HT


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 8, 2020)

hoity toit said:


> Your pastrami always good. You taught me how a couple years ago and I dearly appreciate it. I think the mustard is what does the magic ! I started using horseradish mustard . Great job once again Al..
> 
> HT



Thanks HT, I totally appreciate the compliment!!
Al


----------



## ryansguitars (Dec 8, 2020)

SmokinAl,
I am going to start this recipe this weekend. Questions, you used raw sugar. Can I use brown sugar? Is there a difference? Also after I inject and put into the brine how do I know how long to soak? Is there a table I need to refer to? I think this is gonna be stellar!


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 9, 2020)

ryansguitars said:


> SmokinAl,
> I am going to start this recipe this weekend. Questions, you used raw sugar. Can I use brown sugar? Is there a difference? Also after I inject and put into the brine how do I know how long to soak? Is there a table I need to refer to? I think this is gonna be stellar!



Yes you can use brown sugar, for a average size round I would go 10-12 days. It goes by the thickness. I believe it’s 1 day per 1/2” of thickness, plus a couple of more days just to be safe. But you could leave it in the brine for 3 weeks with no ill effects. Since you are also injecting it you could probably take it out in 1 week. I just cure everything for 12-14 days no matter how thick they are. It is just simpler that way. Good luck!
Al


----------



## ryansguitars (Dec 26, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> Yes you can use brown sugar, for a average size round I would go 10-12 days. It goes by the thickness. I believe it’s 1 day per 1/2” of thickness, plus a couple of more days just to be safe. But you could leave it in the brine for 3 weeks with no ill effects. Since you are also injecting it you could probably take it out in 1 week. I just cure everything for 12-14 days no matter how thick they are. It is just simpler that way. Good luck!
> Al



Just want to give SmokinAl a shout out on this recipe. I did the recipe as described. Just finished slicing it this morning and it is GOOOOD!  Will for sure do this one again! I bet 5 pounds doesn't last me long.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 26, 2020)

ryansguitars said:


> Just want to give SmokinAl a shout out on this recipe. I did the recipe as described. Just finished slicing it this morning and it is GOOOOD!  Will for sure do this one again! I bet 5 pounds doesn't last me long.


Ha HA, that‘s awesome Ryan!
I’m so glad it turned out so well for you!!!
Al


----------



## Krawkoska (Apr 21, 2022)

SmokinAl said:


> I was at Sam's a couple of weeks ago looking for some salmon to make lox. They really didn't have any that looked good so while looking around I found a 5# eye of round, Angus choice. I have been wanting to make pastrami with a round roast for some time. I grabbed it. No trimming necessary. I injected it with as much brine as it would hold, then into a bag with the rest of the brine for 12 days. This is the brine I used.
> 
> 1 gal water
> 
> ...


----------



## Krawkoska (Apr 21, 2022)

Thank You so much, I got to this 2 days after I smoked mine.  Taste was good but since it was the eye of the round I pulled it out at 200.  I will definitely  use your outline next time. My spice rub was way too coarse, Looking forward to your recipe. Pictures tell a thousand words.  Thank You Very Much, Very much appreciated


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 21, 2022)

Krawkoska said:


> Thank You so much, I got to this 2 days after I smoked mine.  Taste was good but since it was the eye of the round I pulled it out at 200.  I will definitely  use your outline next time. My spice rub was way too coarse, Looking forward to your recipe. Pictures tell a thousand words.  Thank You Very Much, Very much appreciated


 Your very welcome!!
Al


----------

